# FLORIDA IN WINTER



## connie (Feb 19, 2002)

I would like to hear from anyone who has driven to Florida during the winter from up North. The tri-state area. N.J.,N.Y.,Conn. What did you drive? What happens during bad weather? If it snows? How long did it take you? Would you recommend the trip?  Connie


----------



## Will Daniels (Feb 19, 2002)

FLORIDA IN WINTER

Connie: All us old farts drive to Florida for the winter.What's the problem? Get youself a Next Exit book at Walmart and follow I-95.If it snows stop at the next Motel 6 and wait.Likewise with an RV,stop and enjoy someplace you never went before.If you are new to camping,maybe you should rent an RV to see what its like before you spend any big bucks.When I lived in CT I would take 2-3 days to drive to FL even with a car,so that I would be able to enjoy my stay there and not be tired from the trip.Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## connie (Feb 19, 2002)

FLORIDA IN WINTER


Connie: All us old farts drive to Florida for the winter.What's the problem? Get youself a Next Exit book at Walmart and follow I-95.If it snows stop at the next Motel 6 and wait.Likewise with an RV,stop and enjoy someplace you never went before.If you are new to camping,maybe you should rent an RV to see what its like before you spend any big bucks.When I lived in CT I would take 2-3 days to drive to FL even with a car,so that I would be able to enjoy my stay there and not be tired from the trip.Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## connie (Feb 19, 2002)

FLORIDA IN WINTER

What are the camp grounds like around the FT. Lauderdale area? Are they like parking lots or roomy?  Can anyone recommend any?  Connie


----------

